# How much cheaper is it to buy Tods in Italy?



## mave

Hi, as above

Thanks.. 

Right now a pair of loafers in my country will range abt USD470 - USD520.


----------



## LT bag lady

The best prices for Italian goods is the UK.  There are a couple of TODS boutiques in London and another at Terminal 3 in Heathrow.

We also have 4 outlets in the US.


----------



## squirrr

Just came back from Milano and I think the prices are quite the same in the Euro area...


----------



## TDL

LT bag lady said:


> The best prices for Italian goods is the UK. There are a couple of TODS boutiques in London and another at Terminal 3 in Heathrow.
> 
> We also have 4 outlets in the US.


 
Does this mean the answer to the original question is "no, it's not necessarily cheaper to buy Tod's in Italy"?  I recall the same question was being asked at the BV forum (again, another Made in Italy brand).

Anyone know why is this the case?  I'm quite intrigued...


----------



## Juilletdix

^^^ In my last couple of trips to Europe (I was recently in Italy, France and Germany) the price on designer goods like Tods were priced about the same in Euros as they were in dollars.  Meaning that a pair of Tods loafers going for $395 in Chicago cost between 395- 425 euros.  If the exchange rate is $1.45...well, do the math.  Obviously, it's not cheaper to buy them overseas.  

I'd still consider buying something in Europe if I'd never seen the style or color in the US (like those purple driving mocs that were out a while back!).  I'd always heard that Tods stocked different merchandise in their European stores, but my recent experience everything I saw was available in the US.


----------



## geegee88

With the euro being weaker to USD this month. Do you think the prices are still the same? The TOD'S Kate Chain Loafers are $795 in SAKS NYC. I recall the prices of these loafers being somewhere around $600 in euros last fall. My memory can be failing me, does anyone know? I'm planning a trip in the next two weeks so I'm trying to get a good shopping list down. Any input is appreciated. xx


----------



## jlee63

Check the Tod's website, but change your shipping location to EU and select a European country. This will change your shopping cart to Euro pricing and you'll be able to see that prices are indeed cheaper in Europe, especially when you factor in the additional VAT refund. I purchased a pair of Kate chain mules at the Tod's in Rome airport on the way back to NYC, and the purchase ended up being at least $300 cheaper than had I purchased in US (also factoring in NYC tax).


----------



## purly

jlee63 said:


> Check the Tod's website, but change your shipping location to EU and select a European country. This will change your shopping cart to Euro pricing and you'll be able to see that prices are indeed cheaper in Europe, especially when you factor in the additional VAT refund. I purchased a pair of Kate chain mules at the Tod's in Rome airport on the way back to NYC, and the purchase ended up being at least $300 cheaper than had I purchased in US (also factoring in NYC tax).



Ahhh if only I could buy online at the cheaper prices.


----------

